# Dental



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I would like to do a dental on Aspen but was wondering if it's possible to do it with sedation only? I don't want to completely put him under. PMR is definitely working, but he still has tartar that won't go away and it bugs me. I would like a good cleaning and polishing, with no flouride. No anesthesia just sedation.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Are his gums red, inflamed or receded? If so then I would possibly consider doing a dental, but if not then don't worry too much about a little tartar. 

Its not even worth putting a dog under simple sedation to do a dental, IMO. My experience with sedation (not anesthesia) is that dogs are still able to respond to stimuli...and most dogs don't like their mouths or teeth touched, let alone scaled for tartar. I would assume that the effect of the sedation would be over come by the stimulation from scaling the tartar.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

No, no and no. I was hoping to do something with him to remove all the tartar from kibble. I wanted a clean slate...Oh, I know this is in the wrong section, but does PMR leave tartar?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I would listen to Natalie. Don't worry about a little discoloration. It's not a big deal. It's one of the benefits of PMR to not to have to do dentals anymore. None of my dogs have had a dental in their lives.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

It could if say the dog has a cracked tooth and doesn't eat on that side of the mouth. My sheltie has been on PMR from 8 weeks and occasionally gets a thin line of yellow around the top of his canines.. I can scale it off with my finger. 

How long has your mal been on PMR?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Aspen has been raw fed for over a year now. Every kind of food leaves a little tartar, the act of chewing and crunching bones is what scrapes tartar off of teeth. Akasha has some tartar buildup because she gulps things a LOT and doesn't chew well. But I don't worry about it. Since Aspen's gums are healthy I wouldn't risk putting him under sedation just to remove the tartar buildup that will most likely come right back. 

Can you post pictures of the tartar that you're worried about?


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Is it tartar that causes gum disease and inflammation?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

It's just a little tartar on his canines and some way in the back. I'll see if I can post some tonight. Some on the molars too.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

It most certainly can, but since Malluver didn't say she saw any inflammation or receding gum lines then there really isn't any gum disease or at least not enough to justify putting a dog under sedation for it, IMO.


----------

